
Nice x86 emulation you've got there, shame if it got sued into oblivion - aceperry
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/06/09/intel_sends_arm_a_shot_across_bow/
======
orionblastar
I think Microsoft has better lawyers than Intel. It will drag on for years
like the case Apple had against Microsoft for stealing the MacOS GUI for
Windows. Then end with a settlement to Intel from Microsoft.

X86 and PC eras are almost over, this is the mobile device era and ARM era
now.

